# Is This a Blue Fawn Pitbull?



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my new puppie Ziggy. He's 7 1/2 weeks. Is this a blue nose fawn. It has a gray mask. Cant realy tel from the pic. The nose is like a violet color. the reason i asked is cuz the person i got him from said it was tri color and other people say its a blue nose fawn? Tell me what you guys think


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pic is easier to see if you resize to the 600x size at least  but thats not a tri, looks blue fawn to me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

From what I can see of the mask I would say blue fawn as well. A better picture when he gets a couple months old would better determine it.


----------



## mts1686 (Apr 3, 2011)

I would say a red nose because I can't see any grey in the pic.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there seems to be some grey around the eyes and i can see a bit of mask , although she said there is more blue on the mask that didnt come up in the pic. a rednose wont have blue masks and will have a more red nose then purplish. hard to tell on this pic , best bet is to take one in better light or outside


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mts1686 said:


> I would say a red nose because I can't see any grey in the pic.


I think the flash is making him look more red.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely not a tri. I really dislike classifying dogs by nose color. Looks Blue Fawn to me.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yay!! Bluefawn is my vote from what I can see. He is a cutie too btw.


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I just posted beter pics with beter lighting


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wayyyy better , deff a blue fawn  very sweet looking pup .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes most defiantly a blue fawn


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very cute puppy


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I agree, blue fawn. He's adorable!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue Fawn, Dont see any red Nose There..lol..New Photo's are much better. Great Lookin Pup !! :clap:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

definately a blue fawn.... hes so adorable!!!


----------



## snsg2h (Mar 26, 2011)

Blue fawn! just like mine


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute little guy.
When whoever it was said 'tri' they might have been thinking "fawn/blue/white"

Looks a bit like our girl.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good looking pup. Welcome.


----------

